

'Testers Are Idiots'  - muriithi
http://www.sdtimes.com/content/article.aspx?ArticleID=31789

======
neilc
Are all testers idiots? No, surely not. QA is important, and many testers are
very intelligent.

That said -- and maybe this is my programmer-bias speaking -- but I can't help
but have more respect for someone who creates something new, as opposed to
someone who merely verifies that something someone else built satisfies its
specification.

~~~
curi
creating ways to break stuff is a creative, inventive process. and doing it
well requires heavy automation including skillful programming.

------
alex_c
Interesting article, even if some of it reads like wishful thinking. In most
company hierarchies QA ranks pretty much near the bottom, somewhere between
development and support.

In my (limited) experience, those who are good at testing also tend to hate
doing it, while those who enjoy it tend to be mediocre (the third category
being those who both hate testing and are bad at it). A good tester who enjoys
testing seems to be a lot harder to find than a good programmer who enjoys
programming, and chances are the pay is lower.

------
mstevens
Much as I like the idea, and feel it should be introduced, in 10 years I've
never encountered a tester who _could_ code, let alone one who does.

